# Sakti3 Announces Scalable 1000Wh/L Solid-State Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

This translates into nearly double the range for electric cars, allowing the Tesla Model S to drive 480 miles on a charge instead of current 250+.

More...


----------



## samwichse (Jan 28, 2012)

This is the kind of news release I like. Current li-ion batteries peak out at 730 wh/l, so 1000 wh/l is probably realistic as an advance, not "5x the energy density and 1000 miles range super battery developed" bs.


----------

